#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Hijsen met trekken?

## rigging-moderator

Typische vraag van de rigging-mod.... 
zeker dat in combinatie met een apart theater-forum [- want daarin -in de theaters dus - vinden we een pakweg 4a5 honderd jaar lang geheel autonoom ontwikkeld hijssysteem: de 'decortrekken'.]
De Trekken hebben een veel langere historie dan 'het licht' of 'het geluid' in theater. 

Kunnen mensen die ervarings hebben van het 'hijsen met trekken' die hier eens neerzetten..?
Electrisch &lt;-&gt; Handmatig 
Positief &lt;-&gt; Negatief 
Handig &lt;-&gt; Onhandig 
Vergeleken met Takels+Truss ....

Het gaat niet om verkooppraatjes of filosofieen, maar om wat je er zelf als (indirect) gebruiker in het theater van vindt.

----------


## Gast1401081

gefeliciteerd loes, t'is je gelukt!!!

gaaf, een trekkenwandentopic. ben idd zeer benieuwd naar gebruikerservaringen....

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Mac,
ik geloof dat Loes niet de intentie had om een trekkenwandenforum te beginnen, maar het theatertechnisch wel wat breder te houden.
Al is een 'trekkenwand' natuurlijk wel heel erg iets van theater - net als 'de stofjas' zeg maar. 
En zo zijn er vast nog meer leuke vooroordelen, maar gelukkig ken ik ook genoeg techneuten uit die branches.
Wat betreft die vraag over de trekkenwanden: ik ben met een handwand een keer mijn vel in de binnenkant van mijn linkerhand kwijtgeraakt. 
Dat is letterlijk wekenlang helemaal K-L-O-T-E als je niet de neiging hebt om 'ziektewetje' te spelen. 
Als het rechts was geweest was ik waarschijnlijk wel uitgechangeerd geweest. 
En ik ben vast niet de enige die iets over theater te melden of op te merken heeft...

 maar als het over rigging in theater gaat kan ik heel wat forum-oppervlak vullen...
en over rigging 
.in beurshallen, 
..in evenementenhallen, 
...in sporthallen/stadions, 
....in tv-studio's, 
.....in veilinggebouwen,  
......in kantoorpand-atriums, 
.......in Gotische kerken, 
........in monumenten-panden
..........in ..

oeps ik raak off-topic

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik heb over het algemeen goeie ervaringen met geautomatiseerde trekkenwanden; zolang de techinici maar weten waar ze mee bezig zijn. In het theater hier in de stad is onlangs de handmatige trekkenwand ook door een nieuwe, geautomatiseerde versie vervangen. Die mannen daar zijn technisch wat minder snel van begrip en zo gebeurde het dus dat ik erop stond te kijken toen eentje de boel gigantisch kapot trok. Er hing een doek in 2 trekken waar balonnen in gezeten hadden. Bij het afbreken bleef dat ergens aan haken. In plaats van de grote rode knop werd er doorgetrokken wat ten gevolge had dat er ineens geknapte staalkabels in het rond vlogen. Het viel nog mee dat die hele trek niet naar beneden kwam donderen. Gelukkig kon ik op tijd mensen waarschuwen eronderuit te gaan (was puur toeval dat ik daar rondliep op dat moment) anders hadden er wel eens serieuze problemen kunnen ontstaan. 

Dus ik zie het nut van de elektromotor best wel in, en het zijn schitterende systemen; ik vind wel dat systemen zonder failsafe eigen niet verkocht mogen worden. De nieuwe techniek biedt voldoende opties om met sensoren te werken die dit soort dingen voorkomen; maak daar dan meteen gebruik van!

----------


## vic

Ik vind een trekkenwand heel fijn werken maar je moet idd altijd op letten. Want een trek kan toch overal in blijfe steken zoals ice al genoemd heeft.
Ik heb overigens alleen ervaring met een hand trekkewand

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik denk dat veel theatertechnici, vooral de "oude garde" (en daar bedoel ik verder niks mee) een beetje het gevoel kwijtraken. Ze kunnen vaak perfect inschatten hoeveel gewicht er aan de andere kant van het touwtje moet hangen, en werken handmatig vaak nog sneller als op de computer... maar het moet nu eenmaal om, computers lijken handig maar zijn voor veel mensen toch een serieus obstakel.

----------


## Dave

Serieus voordeel van een geautomatiseerde trekkenwand is dat je complexe wisselingen met 1 druk op de knop kunt realiseren. Probeer met de hand maar eens 6 trekken tegelijk te wisselen. 
Nadeel is dat je het wel goed moet programmeren, anders krijg je ook rommel. (Bv. gevlogen objecten die precies onder het licht komen te hangen)

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dave_
> 
> Serieus voordeel van een geautomatiseerde trekkenwand is dat je complexe wisselingen met 1 druk op de knop kunt realiseren. Probeer met de hand maar eens 6 trekken tegelijk te wisselen. 
> Nadeel is dat je het wel goed moet programmeren, anders krijg je ook rommel. (Bv. gevlogen objecten die precies onder het licht komen te hangen)



dacht ff dat het voordeel van de automaat was dat je niet meer met kluiten hoefde te lopen zeulen, waardoor de Arbo wat aardiger werd voor je WAO-premie..

en een goed geprogrameerde trekkenwand mag niet doortrekken als-ie een serieuze last-afwijking (vasthaken, klemmen oid) heeft.

Ik heb al eens ( ter demonstratie) een trek met 1 m/s op mijn hoofd laten "landen". Binnen de 3 mm stond-ie stil.









Hoe zit het trouwens met de software uit Roden en Heeze? denkt-ie wel mee ?

----------


## Jag

Op mijn werk hadden we vroeger een Stakebrand hand/electrische wand (zeg maar een handwand met elektrische hulplieren, net zoals in Carre). Niks anders dan problemen, de electronica ging continu kapot waardoor er continu trekken niet werkten en er weer dure reparaties nodig waren. Ik kan me nog wel keren herrineren dat het toneel tijdens het breken volhing met trekken op 1 meter hoogte die niet meer wilde bewegen. Een nieuwe trekkenwand stond zoiezo in de planning vanwege de ARBO regels dat er niet meer dan 75kg in een andtrek mocht, maar die planning is behoorlijk versneld toen tot tweemaal toe een trek naar beneden is gekomen uit zichzelf. Stakebrand had een hele slechte installatie afgeleverd die absoluut niet veilig was (enkel geremd bijvoorbeeld), gelukkig geen gewonden gevallen. Van Stakebrand hadden we zoiezo geen hoge dunk bij ons, maar de naar beneden vallende trekken heeft er al helemaal voor gezorgd dat de nieuwe wand iig niet door Stakebrand geleverd zou worden. We hebben nu een elektrische wand met 13kW lieren van STS met een Bytecraft sturing. Nou, dat is wel andere koek zeg. Werkt veel sneller en efficienter en je kan er veel mooiere changementen mee maken. Ik was in het begin behoorlijk sceptisch (vond handtrekkenwand changementen heel leuk om te doen), zeker wat betreft veiligheid. Maar ben helemaal om, het is echt goed spul. Laatst hadden we bijvoorbeeld NRO met een aantal wandjes van 21 meter en 600+ kg. De changementen die daarmee gedaan werden waren echt zo goed als onmogelijk geweest met een handwand. En geen gesleep met kluiten meer  :Smile: .

----------


## rinus bakker

*2Mac,*

dat hele verhaal over automatiseren is ontstaan nadat er een paar simpele zielen dachten dat mechaniseren wel voldoende was. precies wat je zegt. 
Mechaniseren moest (Arbo-Beleidsregel 5.2) vanwege het terugdringen van het aantal WAO-gevallen door te grote fysieke belasting. 
Volslagen lariekoek zonder ook maar 30 minuten serieuze onderbouwing, maar er was toen (1998) toch geld zat. 
En die handtrekkenwanden was IDD 100 jaar oude technologie, tussen gedigitaliseerd geluid en licht. Je zou er haast overspannen van raken van met zo iets achterlijks te moeten werken.....
Dus politiek 'Den Haag' blij, en in de schouwburgen een (verplicht) nieuw speeltje. 
Dat op geen enkele manier aan een minimaal (veiligheids-)technisch kader was gebonden.........



*2Jag,*

dan weet ik waar je werkt (en dat gaat verder niemand wat aan).
Niet dat ik nu Stakebrand in bescherming wil nemen, maar ik ken die verhalen over de El/Ha wand alleen van jullie schouwburg - en ik kom nog wel eens ergens- er waren nog een stuk of 10-12 van dei El/Ha-systemen elders geinstalleerd. 
En wil heus niet zeggen dat iedereen altijd heel erg tevreden is over zijn leverancier. 
Sterker nog er is er maar één waar ik alleen maar positieve dingen van de huistechnici over hoor. Maar ja, die heeft maar twee schouwburgen gedaan, en je moet wel Duits willen praten. 
Maar dat 'we' een zooitje hebben laten ontstaan hebben we ook als sector over onszelf afgeroepen. Daar ga ik hier niet verder op in. Lees maar verder in Zichtlijnen.
En ik ben er vast van overtuigd dat de meeste leveranciers ook zeker een goed systeem kunnen neerzetten, maar dan moeten de eisen en de verwachtingen en het budget wel op de juiste manier op elkaar zijn afgestemd.
Ik weet wel dat jullie kwa besturingssyeteem nog steeds een topper in huis hebben. 
15 jaar ervaring in besturingsapplicaties maken haal je nou eenmaal niet in 5 jaar in. 
Zelfs al komt dat spul uit een ver land waar ze niks snappen van onze reiscultuur en dagelijks om moeten bouwen.
Maar om een El/Ha systeem te vergelijken met een geautomatiseerde wand is appels met peren vergelijken.

----------


## Jag

Stadsschouwburg Utrecht, maak ik geen geheim van hoor  :Smile: . Bytecraft komt idd uit en ver land (Australie) en er zijn idd een heleboel aanpassingen gemaakt om het aan te passen aan onze rare reiscultuur. Ik ben zelf totaal geen rigger (alhoewel ik vroeger wel altijd aan de handwand stond changementen te doen tijdens de voorstelling), maar ik weet wel dat er continu software updates zijn gedaan. En in het begin wel wat opstart problemen met trekken die posities kwijtraakten en instelling met betrekking tot veiligheid waardoor trekken op het verkeerde moment ging stilstaan (is ook niet makkelijk natuurlijk met die dynamische belastingen die je krijgt door dingen die op de vloer landen ed). Ik kan me een keer herrineren waarbij dat een zeer grappige situatie opleverde doordat er een fond niet meer wilde waardoor een "illusionist" (nee, niet Hans Klok) mooi met zijn spulletjes en trucjes vol in het licht het publiek inkeek (had een fond tussen gemoeten) :P. Hij was not amused.

Die El/Ha wand die er in 1995 met de grote verbouwing in is gezet was qua opzet een mooi systeem. Het betekende een stuk minder kluiten laden en met zijn vijfen in de touwen hangen. Alleen de trekken waarmee gechangeerd werd, werden "op de hand" gezet, omdat electrisch niet betrouwbaar genoeg was (en je kon er geen mooie changementen mee maken). Maar ja, het systeem begaf het gewoon massaal na een jaar of 7, veel te snel. En een enkel geremd gaat nergens over en het mag natuurlijk al helemaal niet naar beneden komen zetten als de spanning er af gaat. Ik zie nog steeds die trek 55 (zat gelukkig alleen maar een fries in) naar beneden komen tijdens de bouw van een NRO opera. Is later nog een keer gebeurd.
Het onafhankelijke bedrijf dat we naar aanleiding van die gebeurtenissen een raport hebben laten maken van de wand, was ook behoorlijk vernietigend over het systeem. Dat rapport is gebruikt naar de directie toe om de noodzaak voor een nieuwe wand te onderschrijven. Na een paar maanden is stapsgewijs aan de bouw ervan begonnen. Een vrij hectische periode van een jaar waarin we 's nachts een blok Stakebrand trekken eruit sloopten en de nieuwe trekken van STS installeerden. De volgende ochtend werd er dan al gedraaid op de nieuwe STS trekken. Zo is er een hele periode geweest waarin we een gedeeltelijk een El/Ha wand van Stakebrand hadden en een geautomatiseerde STS/Bytecraft wand. Ik heb bijvoorbeeld Fosse van van den Ende de handtrekkenwand changementen gedaan terwijl mijn collega een verdieping hoger de geautomatiseerde trekken bediende. Snapten die Engelsen niks van :P.

Ik ken het geautomatiseerde systeem van Stakebrand, Stalogic, niet zo goed, maar ik weet wel dat gezelschappen vaak raar opkijken als we zeggen dat er een onbeperkt aantal cues tegelijk kunnen afspelen. Dat kan Stalogic kennelijk niet. Ook kan ons systeem op heel veel plekken bediend worden. We hebben een brug met meerdere bedieningspanelen die je over de volledige breedte van de brug overal kan inprikken. Een plek waar de computer staat waarop het hele programmeerwerk gedaan wordt. Een verrijdbare console op rechts. En nog twee "Rovers" die je het toneel op kan nemen (met een lange kabel eraan), met aansluitingen op links en rechts.

Wat betreft het vergelijk handwand - electrische wand, het is misschien appels met peren vergelijken als je individuele systemen met elkaar wilt vergelijken. Maar voor de dagelijkse praktijk is een vergelijk tussen de systemen in zijn algemeenheid wel nuttig. En dan constateer ik dat met een geautomatiseerde wand gewoon veel strakkere changementen zijn te maken, die elke dag hetzelfde zijn. Die precisie haalde je gewoon niet met een handwand, en dan was ik toch echt een pietje precies aan de handwand! En dat vind ik niet alleen, dat zeggen de gezelschappen die wij op bezoek krijgen. Changementen op de hand zijn wel veel leuker om te doen  :Smile: . Lekker in de touwen hangen en dat gaasje erin rossen en dan net boven de vloer tot stilstand brengen zonder te bonken [8D], het was een sport op zich. En de bloopers aan de handwand waren ook altijd zeer vermakel

----------


## Gast1401081

wel toevallig dat het steeds met de NRO gebeurt, trouwens....

Toen ik de eerste verzoeken kreeg om me eens bezig te houden met de automatisreing heb ik een paar schouwburgen bezocht, en inderdaad, je kunt maar beter een hulplier op de trek zetten, en deze na het in balans brengen met kluiten weer afkoppelen, dan de automatisering die er in het prille begin aangehangen werd gebruiken.
Raar trouwens dat dat dus ook niet meer mag, is volgens mij arbo-vriendelijk genoeg, maar alla.

Inderdaad , die gefaseerde ombouw is wel een leuke optie, dat kan ook met de Vortek van Hoffend, en das dan wel weer wat planningsvriendelijker dan het theater gewoon drie maand dicht gooien.

Ik ben ook tot de conclusie gekomen dat de "buitenlandse " systemen wat geavanceerder zijn dan de nederlandse, maar in dit land is dus blijkbaar weer een-oog koning. Terwijl er in bv Den Haag wel een leuk systeem hangt, door een automatiseerder gebouwd ipv door een staalboer, ( dat is altijd de makke: een staalboer bedenkt een system, verkoopt het , en dan moet er ineens een computer voorgeknoopt, en dat vergeet men meestal in de begroting.....)

vandaar dat ik voor de Vortek ga, zoals gezegd heb ik een Vortek trek op mn kop laten landen, met 1 m/s stond het ding binnenn de 3 millimeter stil. Maar ook daar geldt : opleiding en inzicht van de operator is misschien nog belangrijker dan de machine.

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> wel toevallig dat het steeds met de NRO gebeurt, trouwens....
> 
> Toen ik de eerste verzoeken kreeg om me eens bezig te houden met de automatisreing heb ik een paar schouwburgen bezocht, en inderdaad, je kunt maar beter een hulplier op de trek zetten, en deze na het in balans brengen met kluiten weer afkoppelen, dan de automatisering die er in het prille begin aangehangen werd gebruiken.
> Raar trouwens dat dat dus ook niet meer mag, is volgens mij arbo-vriendelijk genoeg, maar alla.
> 
> Inderdaad , die gefaseerde ombouw is wel een leuke optie, dat kan ook met de Vortek van Hoffend, en das dan wel weer wat planningsvriendelijker dan het theater gewoon drie maand dicht gooien.
> 
> ...



Het is maar één keer gebeurd met NRO hoor  :Smile: .

En het is idd stom dat er geen onderscheid gemaakt wordt tussen een Ha/El wand en een echte handwand door de Arbo, beetje kortzichtig. Bij de eerste is de belasting voor de techniek echt een stuk lager (alhoewel ik me een voorstelling kan herrineren waarbij we een paar ton kluiten moesten laden, zoveel zelfs dat we extra kluiten van Carre hebben moeten lenen :P ).

Stakebrand is vind ik idd een beetje uit de categorie in het land der blinden is éénoog koning. Ik denk dat ook dat het te maken heeft met de conservatieve theaterwereld.

Mooi trouwens om als demo een trek of je hoofd te laten landen. Puur uit interesse: zit er dan niet een deuk van 3mm in je hoofd  :Smile:  ? Bij ons zijn ook dat soort demo's gedaan met trekken op full speed (iets meer dan 2 m/s geloof ik) op dingen laten landen. Zoiezo fantastisch wat er aan beveilingen in ons systeem zitten (slappe steals, steals die van de trommel lopen, belastingen die plots veranderen, dat soort dingen). Het is ook wel een indrukwekkende installatie, meer dan 750kW aan elektrische lieren. Ik zal eens proberen er wat foto's van te maken, altijd leuk. Hier alvast eentje:

----------


## Gast1401081

die 3mm : ik ging ietsjes aan de kant, en ben er later weer onder gaan staan. mkoest idd iets door de knieen, een mm of 3.

Maar er is tegenwoordig in de industrie zoveel meer mogelijk, dat de vraag van het theater-wereldje eigenlijk als mosterd na de maaltijd komt.
En omdat er nog steeds geen enkele normering is mag iedereen doen wat-tie wil. 
Sterker nog , er is niet eens een officieel TheaterTechnicus Diploma oid, ook daar geldt : je mag jezelf noemen wat je wilt, maar de VPT (toch niet onbelangrijk in dit soort dingen) heeft heel andere prioroiteiten. Maar daar is Rinus weer beter van op de hoogte.

In de industrie zijn er van overheidswegen diverse eisen die een bepaalde opleiding moet hebben, wil je een officieel diploma mogen uitreiken. .

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Even een vraag die hierbij aansluit: nu er toch met computer gewerkt wordt moet het opzich redelijk eenvoudig zijn om in het ene theater te programmeren, en in het andere weer af te spelen. De computer moet toch kunnen uitrekenen hoe hoog je trek zich boven de vloer bevind, en in de meeste gevallen is dat overal wel gelijk als je je afstopping etc. meeprogrammeert. Zijn er mensen die hier ervaringen mee hebben? Ik snap dat dat tussen verschillende merken niet gaat werken, maar omdat je vaak die Stakebrand wanden tegenkomt is het misschien wel mogelijk? 
Stom dat ik daar nu pas aan denk, zit niet onwijs vaak in het theater, maar tot nu toe heb ik elke keer overal even opnieuw moeten programmeren.

----------


## Gast1401081

ja, is over nagedacht, 

let op : 
-sommige theaters hebben andere afstanden tot de Koperen KO, dus andere dieptes voor decor-stukken, en dus ook weer andere kap-indelingen, dus gaat niet altijd op.
- sommige theaters hebben maar 45 trekken, waar de avond erop er misschien wel 70 hangen, ook daaromprogrammeren, 
- je noemde de hoogtes al etc. 
- verder hebben sommige theaters een langsoverkapping, anderen een dwars overkapping, ook hier : de koperen ko niet stanndaard, dus wat lastig.
- sommige theaters hebben een kap-belasting van 500 kg per trek, anderen 750, dus soms moet je koppelen, oopk weer niet standaard.  

Dus nog diverse beren op de weg.

Wat wel alvast kan gebeuren in de rustige periode is een soort kap-indeling van te voren te mailen naar de theaters van die week, met alvast een duidelijke omschrijving, zodat de computers al een kapindeling hebben bij het lossen van de auto's.
En die hoogtes kun je soms wel berekenen, dat dan weer wel.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: _Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Even een vraag die hierbij aansluit: nu er toch met computer gewerkt wordt moet het opzich redelijk eenvoudig zijn om in het ene theater te programmeren, en in het andere weer af te spelen.



Heb ik in 97/98 een aantel keren geopperd tijdens VPT-dagen. Tevergeefs, want er is nog steeds geen uitwisselings-formaat dat zoiets mogelijk maakt. [8)]




> citaate computer moet toch kunnen uitrekenen hoe hoog je trek zich boven de vloer bevind, en in de meeste gevallen is dat overal wel gelijk als je je afstopping etc. meeprogrammeert.



Reken maar dat de computer dat zou moeten. Anders heb je er geen bal aan. 
Ik heb destijds gesuggereerd dat de fabrikanten die hier zouden willen leveren aan een soort RXF(RiggingXchangeFormat) zouden moeten voldoen. Daarin zouden data over positie ('merken'), last, beweging (richting & snelheid) moeten te vererken zijn. En dat geheel zou dan ondersteund moeten worden door de VPT = gebruikers en de VSCD = finacieringsverantwoordelijken. [:I] [8D]




> citaat:Zijn er mensen die hier ervaringen mee hebben?



Jazeker, het is er dus NIET. Er is begin 2000 een keer of twee-drie door de Nederlandse installateurs over gepraat, maar ja daar is het volledige en volkomen concurentie en broodnijd. En 'de markt' deed niets om het af te dwingen.  :Frown:  [|)] 




> citaat:Ik snap dat dat tussen verschillende merken niet gaat werken, maar omdat je vaak die Stakebrand wanden tegenkomt is het misschien wel mogelijk?



 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  het blijkt dat er door de verschillen in de Stalogic-software updates leuke bugs kunnen ontstaan. Dus zijn er - volgens mededelingen van reizende technici - aardig wat schouwburgen waar de Staglogic-operators weigeren een elders gebrande CD in te laden.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 




> citaat:Stom dat ik daar nu pas aan denk, zit niet onwijs vaak in het theater, maar tot nu toe heb ik elke keer overal even opnieuw moeten programmeren.



En daarin sta je niet alleen, want er is jarenlang een oorverdovende stilte geweest van de zijde van de reizende technici. En die hebben er het meeste belang bij. Want zitten nu te wachten tot het 'domme' programmeren van complexe changementen klaar is.
Maar ja ....... we slepen in elk geval niet meer met ijzer.  :Big Grin: 
En we moeten toch onze uren maken.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Wat een onzin, zoiets zou nou echt als een van de eerste dingen in me opkomen. Geweldig om een computer te gebruiken, vooral omdat dat ding goed kan onthouden. Zaken als aantal trekken / afstanden tot k.k. (sinds wanneer heet ie Ko?) etc. zijn helemaal niet belangrijk wanneer je maar 1 ding bijhoudt; afstand 1e trek tot k.k. Dan kun je relatief makkelijk berekenen wat in elk theater de trek is die het meest in de buurt komt, scheelt dan hooguit een c.m. of 10 (tenzij je trekken echt meters uit elkaar hangen natuurlijk), en scheelt een hoop werk.

Wordt weer eens niet nagedacht, waarom wordt er zo ontzettend weinig tijd in software gestoken!?!?

----------


## Jag

Is met lichttafels ook niet gebeurd. Die zijn gelukkig wat makkelijker zelf mee te nemen dan je trekkenwand, maar dat is dan ook echt nodig. Bij ons wordt idd wel eens vantevoren info gegeven voor de kapindeling ed, zodat er vantevoren geprogrammeerd kan worden.

----------


## Gast1401083

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
>  afstanden tot k.k. (sinds wanneer heet ie Ko?)



sorry, dat was hier de beroemdste muzikant van almelo, al voor wim sonneveld hem parodieerde...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jag_
> 
> Is met lichttafels ook niet gebeurd. Die zijn gelukkig wat makkelijker zelf mee te nemen dan je trekkenwand, maar dat is dan ook echt nodig. Bij ons wordt idd wel eens vantevoren info gegeven voor de kapindeling ed, zodat er vantevoren geprogrammeerd kan worden.



Op de ene locatie een Hog, op de andere een Hog, geen probleem toch  :Smile:  Maar inderdaad... er wordt weinig gestandaardiseerd, en dat is meestal omdat die bedrijven het vertikken met elkaar samen te werken. Meestal na zo'n vergadering waar Rinus het over heeft; en waar uiteraard iedereen andere ideeen heeft over een "standaard-format" en niet wil toegeven.... Rare luitjes die business gasten.

----------


## Jag

Bytecraft en Stakebrand samenwerken, zie je het voor je  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jag_
> 
> Is met lichttafels ook niet gebeurd.



Tja. Snap dat je dat zegt als technicus bij een schouwburg met ETC (geintje  :Smile:  - !niks! mis met ETC) maar ze zijn toch een eind gekomen met Compulite...

Ik kom meestal een heel eind met 1 showfile voor Compulite, en 1 voor Strand 300/500. ETC Expres(sion) kun je dan weer via een omweg converteren vanuit Compulite.

En anders heb ik altijd nog een LanBox  :Big Grin: 

Maar toegegeven, een echte standaard zou beter zijn. En bovenstaande is natuurlijk alleen van toepassing op conventioneel, maar het lijkt me dat als je in het theater wilt wapperen je sowieso je eigen tafel meeneemt. (Of: dat is de norm geworden bij gebrek aan standaardisatie van de tafels  :Smile: )

LuxProDeo

----------


## Jag

Voor conventioneel wordt in de grote zaal in de regel ook een eigen tafel meegenomen. In de kleine zaal is het andersom.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ook voor lichttafels valt zoiets af te spreken; zelfs voor wapper... kwestie van afspreken wat je opslaat, en in welke volgorde, meer niet... zou je zelfs kunnen denken aan stukjes software die shows kunnen converteren, maarja dat gaat toch lastig als je van de fabrikanten zo weinig hoort. 
En samenwerkingen tussen Bytecraft en Stakebrand lijkt vergezocht inderdaad, toch zouden een hoop gebruikers daar wel wat voor over hebben lijkt me. Goed, back ontopic!

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jag_
> 
> Voor conventioneel wordt in de grote zaal in de regel ook een eigen tafel meegenomen. In de kleine zaal is het andersom.



Volgens mij heb je daar gelijk in, maar ik vraag me af in hoeverre dat een kwestie is van al dan niet standaardisatie. De meeste grote zaal gezelschappen met eigen tafel zullen deze hoedanook gebruiken, ook als het theater een compatible of zelfs identieke tafel heeft.

In het geval van vrije producties ligt het weer wat anders omdat de tafels daar nogal eens eigendom zijn van de ingehuurde belichter, die natuurlijk ook standaard zijn eigen tafel zal gebruiken.

Waar ik me ook elke keer weer over kan verbazen zijn Micron 4D's of Strand 500's in zalen met amper 72 dimmers. Dan had je voor een smak minder geld al klaar kunnen zijn met een Photon of een Strand 300 maar is toch voor een maat groter gekozen omdat er twee keer per jaar wappers worden gehuurd. En dat gaat dan alleen om verhuur / eigen producties want alles wat met wappers langskomt heeft natuurlijk een eigen tafel.(Maar da's een beetje een 'pet peeve' geworden na dit veel te veel te zijn tegengekomen.)

LuxProDeo

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp is hjijsen met trekken...wellicht dat een nieuw onderwerp: standaardisatie van lichttafels een beter id is. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je na een jaar denkt...die discussie wil ik even terug lezen, maar door twee onderwerpen in 1 discussie te bespreken kan ik je verzekeren dat je echt niet meer weet onder welke naam je de discussie moet zoeken!

Back on topic please...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Mod,

je haalt me de woorden uit de mond.
misschien kan iemand me eens een keer uitleggen wat er nou eigenlijk tegen het standariseren van dit soort systemen is?
Want ik zie er alleen maar voordelen van.  Kennelijk ben ik de enige.
En van de huidige situatie kan ik vele nadelen aangeven.   Kennelijk ook de enige?

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> misschien kan iemand me eens een keer uitleggen wat er nou eigenlijk tegen het standariseren van dit soort systemen is?
> Want ik zie er alleen maar voordelen van.  Kennelijk ben ik de enige.
> En van de huidige situatie kan ik vele nadelen aangeven.   Kennelijk ook de enige?



Je bent vast niet de enige.

Maar of het nu over trekkenwanden of lichttafels gaat:

- De fabrikanten zelf hebben redelijk weinig baat bij een standaard systeem tenzij de markt dit eist. En je beschrijft zelf de haat en nijd al die erbij komt kijken als ze in dergelijk verband verplicht een en ander uit de doeken moeten doen over hoe hun systeem in elkaar zit.

- In Nederland zijn het de reizende gezelschappen die baat hebben bij een standaard systeem, niet de per se de mensen die de theaters inrichten en in de theaters werken, want die zullen toch grotendeels elke dag op hetzelfde systeem werken, of de rest van Nederland dit nu gebruikt of niet.

En natuurlijk scheelt het voor een theater ook als een bezoekende club sneller klaar is omdat ze hun huiswerk qua rigging of licht of geluidscues op een standaard tafel hebben kunnen doen. En natuurlijk houdt een beetje ontvangend theater in een ideale wereld zoveel mogelijk rekening met zijn bespelers. En natuurlijk wordt bij (ver)bouw(ing)en en investeren in theaters altijd volledig rekening gehouden met de mening van de technici die ermee moeten gaan werken (yeah right)...

Maar helaas is de praktijk zoals je weet vaak anders, en is de eigenwijsheidsfactor in het theater erg hoog. Als zou de markt bijvoorbeeld een standaard nastreven dan lijkt het me toch een behoorlijk ondankbare taak om de commissie van toneelmeesters voor te moeten zitten die gaat bepalen -welke- standaard...

LuxProDeo

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LuxProDeo_
> 
> 
> Maar helaas is de praktijk zoals je weet vaak anders, en is de eigenwijsheidsfactor in het theater erg hoog. Als zou de markt bijvoorbeeld een standaard nastreven dan lijkt het me toch een behoorlijk ondankbare taak om de commissie van toneelmeesters voor te moeten zitten die gaat bepalen -welke- standaard...
> 
> LuxProDeo



 In de film industrie is er bijvoorbeeld het zgn THX-approved system voor geluid. Grof gezegd : als je bios niet-THX-materiaal gebruikt krijg je gewoon geen films van de distributeur. 
Zoiets zou eigenlijk ook voor de trekkenwand moeten gelden. Eigenlijk voor het hele theater.  Maar daar bepaalt de vraag nog steeds, en  in de film-industrie is het dus het aanbod dat bepaalt.

en die toneelmeesters zijn best aardig, hoor. Laatst nog een congres mee gehad. Was best gezellig.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus wat er tegen standariseren 'pleit' is de eigenwijsheidsfactor in theater.
Sic transit gloria Homo ludens.

Om Bob Dylan te citeren:
"All of the people can't be all right, all of the time!"

----------


## LuxProDeo

@ ********: Absoluut niets tegen (de meeste) toneelmeesters hoor! (Sommige van mijn beste vrienden zijn toneelmeester  :Wink: ) Maar: met die eigenwijsheid als veelvoorkomende karaktertrek zul je het wel wellicht eens zijn? En dat is ook weer geen enkel probleem, ik verwacht echter dat je een roedel toneelmeesters niet al te snel op 1 lijn zult hebben voor zo'n riggingstandaard, zelfs als je al op het punt bent dat ze allemaal vinden dat er een standaard moet komen.

En die THX is een mooi voorbeeld inderdaad, maar dergelijke grote machtsblokken zie je in het NL theater toch minder (zijn er natuurlijk wel). Maar wat zou er gebeuren inderdaad, als bijvoorbeeld Mojo Theater en VanDenEnde alleen nog voorstellingen verkopen aan theaters die een trekkenwand van systeem A en een lichtcomputer van systeem Y hebben? Gewoon iets anders boeken (aanbod genoeg) of overstag?

@ Rinus: Nou ja, of dat hetgeen is dat er tegen 'pleit'... Het lijkt mij in ieder geval een van een reeks van factoren. Zie ook dit forum, en niet alleen dit forum, techneuten kunnen behoorlijk kieskeurig zijn, qua apparatuur en werkwijzes, en soms/meestal gaat dat ook wel ergens over, maar soms is dat echt volledig smaak / voorkeur. En een standaard zal toch snel een soort compromis worden tussen de eisen en wensen en ook de voorkeur van verschillende van dat soort partijen. 

En het ligt iets anders dan bij apparatuur omdat je natuurlijk meerdere fabrikanten een zelfde standaard kunt laten implementeren, maar ook daar geldt dat je geen steek verder komt als ze daar onderling het nut niet van in zien. En het blijft naar, want die lichtcomputer neem je desnoods zelf dan maar mee, maar een trekkenwand...

Allemaal persoonlijke indruk he, maar als Rinus vraagt waarom dat standardiseren zo lastig / gevoelig ligt dan zou dit mijn educated guess zijn.

LuxProDeo

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik stel voor dat we vanaf nu weer de Canons, Hartings en Socapaxen volkomen willekeurig - (naar het veelgeprezen eigen-wijze inzicht!) gaan bekabelen.
En de pedalen in de auto niet inrichten naar L&lt;koppeling-rem-gas&gt;R, maar daar zelf wat veel handigers voor verzinnen.
Waarom nou toch dat lelijke agressie opwekkende rood om te stoppen bij een verkeerslicht. De (eigenwijze) verkeerskundige van mijn gemeente heeft voorgesteld het psychologisch veel rustgevender blauw bovenaan te doen als stopteken....
Wat een immense berg achterlijk en dom gelul! 
De theatertechnici die echt zo denken zijn nog niet veel opgeschoten sinds 1800: toen had IDD elke stad zijn eigen munten, maten en eenheden! 
In zulke schouwburgen regeren de echte technische Ayatollahs en Imams.
Om Ayaan Hirschi Ali en de vermoorde Pim te parafreseren: 'Dat is een achterlijke cultuur'. 

Lacrimarantes te saluant. 
ofwel 
'Those who are about to cry salute you!
(I'll rest my case)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Ik stel voor dat we vanaf nu weer de Canons, Hartings en Socapaxen volkomen willekeurig - naar eigen eigenwijze inzicht!) gaan bekabelen.
> En de pedalen in de auto niet inrichten naar koppeling-rem-gas, maar daar zelf wat veel ahndigers wvoor verzinnen.
> Waarom nou toch dat lelijke rood om te stoppen bij eeb verkeerslicht. De (eigenwijze) verkeerskundige van mijn gemeente heeft voorgesteld het psychologisch veel rustgevender blauw boveaan te doen als stopteken....
> ***** wat een berg dom gelul!
> Those who are about to cry salute you!
> (I'll rest my case)



Tja maar daar heb je zelf baat bij, aangezien je dan je eigen spul makkelijk kan uitwisselen / in samenwerking gebruiken met spul van 'n anders. 
Als Bytecraft een standaard ontwikkeld, en Stakebrand komt vervolgens roepen: "hey mensen! die van ons kan dat ook, volledig compatibel, alleen kost 'ie iets minder". Tja makkelijke keuze en jammer voor Bytecraft. Bedrijven zullen zich alleen aan zo'n standaard wagen als ze er 100% van overtuigd zijn financieel niets te gaan verliezen (of liever nog winst maken). Dat kun je met een socapex bekabeling redelijk handig inzien, met een standard rigging format iets minder.

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Ik stel voor dat we vanaf nu weer de Canons, Hartings en Socapaxen volkomen willekeurig - (naar het veelgeprezen eigen-wijze inzicht!) gaan bekabelen. En de pedalen in de auto niet inrichten naar L&lt;koppeling-rem-gas&gt;R, maar daar zelf wat veel handigers voor verzinnen. Waarom nou toch dat lelijke agressie opwekkende rood om te stoppen bij een verkeerslicht. De (eigenwijze) verkeerskundige van mijn gemeente heeft voorgesteld het psychologisch veel rustgevender blauw bovenaan te doen als stopteken....
> Wat een immense berg achterlijk en dom gelul!



Tja, als je het zo stelt is het natuurlijk praktisch onmogelijk om je ongelijk te geven. Dan blijft dus alleen nog wel de vraag over waarom we wel voor het grootste deel stoppen voor rood en onze Canons consequent bekabelen, maar er toch geen universele standaard voor elektrische trekkenwanden is. Met een dergelijk geloof in de goedheid en welwillendheid van de mens is het inderdaad bizar dat de theatertechnici aller landen nog niet spontaan zijn opgesprongen om een dergelijke standaard op te eisen. (De boel chargeren kan namelijk ook bij het omkeren van een vergelijking  :Smile: )





> citaat: De theatertechnici die echt zo denken zijn nog niet veel opgeschoten sinds 1800: toen had IDD elke stad zijn eigen munten, maten en eenheden! In zulke schouwburgen regeren de echte technische Ayatollahs en Imams.



Ik geloof dat je zelf onlangs een inventarisatie hebt gemaakt van de verschillende trekkenwanden in de Nederlandse theaters. Daar zaten toch redelijk wat verschillende soorten en maten bij, volgens mij? Weliswaar niet in elke stad een andere, maar ook niet echt een strak geheel met hier en daar een uitzondering (kan nu die zichtlijnen er even niet bijpakken, maar je zult ongetwijfeld heftig reageren als dit een onjuiste conclusie is). &lt;sarcasme modus aan&gt; En 1 verschil met 1800 is alvast in de pocket: er hoeven geen kluiten meer geladen te worden [} :Smile: ] &lt;sarcasme modus uit&gt;

Overigens: natuurlijk vind ik ook dat er een standaard moet komen, en liever vandaag dan morgen, en natuurlijk moet dat een kans maken, want het is met genoeg andere dingen ook gelukt, maar dan blijf ik er toch bij dat die eigenwijsheid 1 VAN DE redenen is. En niet het Heilige Zwaard der Domheid wat er hier van gemaakt wordt, maar hoeveel non-standard dingen worden er niet bedacht en toegepast door mensen die het beter menen te weten... Ik kom ook nog gewoon mensen tegen met een hier volstrekt niet geaccepteerde bekabeling van Harting connectoren die vervolgens doodleuk beweren dat de rest van Nederland fout zit. En natuurlijk wordt je daar gestoord van en gaat het nergens over, en het blijft fout, en ik heb er ook een hekel aan, maar ze bestaan... Maar da's natuurlijk geen reden om niet te blijven strijden voor die trekkenwand standaard...

LuxProDeo

----------


## Siem

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jag_
> 
> Laatst hadden we bijvoorbeeld NRO met een aantal wandjes van 21 meter en 600+ kg. De changementen die daarmee gedaan werden waren echt zo goed als onmogelijk geweest met een handwand. En geen gesleep met kluiten meer .



Ik ben dus met deze huidige voorstellingenreeks van de NRO mee en als niet-theaterman zijn me een aantal dingen opgevallen:

1. It's the man, not the machine, oftewel hijsen met trekken gaat het best met een ervaren operator.

2. Zowel in Maastricht als in Leeuwarden waren we de eerste voorstelling die een hagelnieuwe Trekwerk trekkenwand mocht uitproberen. Het decor bevat een voorwand van plm. 1000 kg die aan 3 trekken wordt opgehangen, maar in beide plaatsen verslikte de trekkenwand zich daar in, met als gevolg dat toch maar een voordoekje werd ingeknoopt. In theaters met andere merken trekkenwanden ging het wel goed, kwestie van niet goed ingeregeld/afgesteld of toch een software-(ontwerp)fout?

3. Een floppy, ceedeetje of flash-kaartje met je show meenemen, inladen en draaien maar is een illusie.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Siem...
1) maar een ervaren man op een syteem met (allerlei) gebreken?
(Michael Schumacher maakt er ook niks van als ie een lekke band heeft!)

2) in dit geval heb je zowel een nieuwe installatie als een onervaren operator...... 
dus waar lag het nu aan?
ENNE: "plm 1000kg"? Wat is dat ...950kg? ...1080kg? 
Verslikken kunnen trekken(wanden) zich niet hoor dat doen mensen (en dieren?).
We hebben het over techniek, dus een technisch probleem, mankement of storing. 
Daar is wel wat meer van de diagnostiseren dan "verslikken".

3) ja, en wat wil je daar nu mee zeggen? 
Dat dit het gevolg is van een natuurwet, en dat je er daarom maar in moet berusten?
Zoiets als: 'Water is nat en daar doe je nou eenmaal niks aan?'

----------


## Roy.

Hallo Mensen. Ik ben nieuw op dit forum en ik heb me naar aanleiding van dit Topic geregistreerd. Ik heb zelf een aantal maanden bij Stakebrand gewerkt (wel als vakantiewerker) en heb daar in een korte tijd een hoop trekkenwanden gezien, en een hoop geleerd. Ik denk dat ik veel van jullie vragen betreft stakebrand kan beantwoorden, dus vraag maar raak!

Ik las over springende staalkabels in een theater, en ICE beweerde dat de huidige trekkenwanden wel beter uitgerust kunnen worden met beveiligingen. Nou, ik kan je zeggen het theater dat je had gezien was zeker een uitzondering! Alle trekkenwanden die ik heb geinstalleerd, hebben allemaal diverse beveiligingen (slappekabel, beveiliging tegen overbelasting e.d.) tegenwoordig kan dit iig niet meer gebeuren.





> citaat:Op mijn werk hadden we vroeger een Stakebrand hand/electrische wand (zeg maar een handwand met elektrische hulplieren, net zoals in Carre).



En idd Tag, bij het theater in utrecht waren er erg veel problemen met de electronica. Ik geloof dat jullie ook 1 van de eerste waren met dit systeem, en toen zater er helaas nog een aantal fouten in. (niet dat ik het goed praat ofzo hoor) Carre is deze zomer trouwens ook uitgerust met stalogic, dus niet zoals in carre :Wink: 

Tja, vaak is ook het geval dat theater persee dingen willen hebben op een manier waar wij niet 100% achterstaan. Dit wordt dan vaak toch gemaakt, met een hoop gezeik achteraf als gevolg. 

Als er nog vragen zijn betreft stakebrand dan hoor ik het wel..

----------


## rinus bakker

WOW Roy, 
jij durft. 
17 en een keer vakantiewerker geweest en je wwerpt je nu al op als woordvoerder van Stakebrand...
Zoek eerst eens ECHT uit hoevel ElHa wanden er ooit geinstalleerd zijn, 
Wie de eerste was, en wie de laatste, en wie het eerst ging verbouwen en wat er voor klachten/problemen er daar over gemeld werden.

Mijn informatie was dat in Utrecht er iets mis was met de lieren en niet met de electronica.

En mijn informatie is ook dat er wel beveiligingen zoals lastmeting worden ingebouwd maar dat die nogal eens niet blijken te werken in de normale (!) werksituatie - en dus worden afgeschakeld!
Noem je dat Veilig? Me zolen!

En als je een Volkwagen koopt waar je geen rond stuur maar een fietsstuur in wilt hebben, en geen voetrem maar een "kontrem"....
Wat zegt Volkswagen dan? Achteraf moet je niet zeiken?

Als je het als klant denkt dat je het beter weet, laat je als fabrikant die klant daar ook even voor tekenen... dan is het recht op 'zeiken' weg...
Dat er nu toch regelmatig wat gezeik te horen valt ligt niet echt aan al die klanten, en wat dat betreft is Stakebrand niet de enige die wel eens kort door de bocht gaat....

Maaruh....
als jij over de archieven van die jongens in Heeze kan beschikken... 
Be my guest! Burn away!

----------


## Roy.

Nee hoor Rinus. Ik wil allerminst optreden als woordvoerder. En ik weer ook zeker dat er mensen zijn die het beter weten. (die moeten me dan maar corrigeren  :Wink: ) Maar ik zie dat er hier ook veel gegist wordt en er zijn toch echt wel een aantal dingen die ik wel weet/kan bevestigen.

Over de archieven beschik ik niet. Wel doe ik wat projecten (geluid) samen met Ton Stakebrand en ik wil het hem dan wel vragen. (Ton is planner/mede eigenaar bij Stakebrand).

Lastmeting is idd veel gedonder mee, en idd wordt dit ook wel eens uitgeschakeld. MAAR het is zeker niet zo dat dit "toch niet werkt en al bij voorhand uitgeschakeld word". Het gebeurd helaas ook maar al te vaak dat de tijdsdruk te hoog is, het niet optijd opgeleverd kan worden en er dan maar probleem puntjes blijven zitten. (nogmaals, ik praat dit niet goed, maar het gebeurd!)

P.S. Sorry rinus als mijn eerste post een beetje te "betweterig" en "snotneuzderig" overkwam. Ik zal duidelijk zijn over mijn "ervaring" bij stakebrand: Ik heb van begint tot eind mee mogen kijken bij de bouw van de theaters in: Apeldoorn (orpheus), amsterdam (carre) en schiedam (theater a/d schie). Verder heb ik een aantal andere theater geholpen met het aanleggen van de electrische installatie's. Op deze manier heb ik veel geleerd over stakebrand, en ben ik toch wel het een en ander te weten gekomen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Roy._
> Lastmeting is idd veel gedonder mee, en idd wordt dit ook wel eens uitgeschakeld. MAAR het is zeker niet zo dat dit "toch niet werkt en al bij voorhand uitgeschakeld word". Het gebeurd helaas ook maar al te vaak dat de tijdsdruk te hoog is, het niet optijd opgeleverd kan worden en er dan maar probleem puntjes blijven zitten. (nogmaals, ik praat dit niet goed, maar het gebeurd!)



Dat zouden Liebherr, Demag, Potain, Manitowoc, Gottwald, Terex, Lapson, Komutsu, Hitachi, KoneCranes, Abus, Verlinde, CM, Stahl, Hoffmann, GIS enz enz eens moeten proberen....

... en dat die probleem 'puntjes' dan na een jaar of twee nog niet opgelost zijn! 
Die 'hijsboeren' leveren namelijk ook vaak projecten af met veel klantspecifieke eisen.

----------


## musicjohn

Hallo Allemaal....

Misschien een beetje late reactie, maar ik ben een poosje "off-line" geweest.

Ook ik heb jarenlange ervaring met handmatig bediende trekkenwanden. Ik zie in de handmatige versie nog steeds grote voordelen boven ge-automatiseerde trekken wanden. Ten eerste omdat je tijdens een scéne-change alles zelf in de hand hebt (in opdracht van de stagemaster). Ook het volume (bedoeld: "klap") waarmee een ontzettend zwaar decorstuk op het toneel neer komt kan handmatig (naar mijn mening) beter bepaald worden dan met een ge-automatiseerd systeem. Ik heb in de begin fase van het ge-automatiseerde systeem enkele systemen in werking gezien, en was er (destijds... ca. 1988) niet over te spreken. Wellicht is er over de jaren heel wat veranderd.

Ja, ik kom nog uit de tijd van "handmatige everything". Handmatig doek (F.O.H.), handmatige trekkenwanden, handmatige projectie change-overs (20 minuten spoelen), handmatige "dia-reklame presentaties", handmatige lichttafel instellingen (op 4 niveaus) met handmatige que's (op commando van de stage manager).

Toch had die tijd wel wat. Een show was meer "live" dan vandaag de dag, en iedere show kon (op kleine details) iedere dag weer anders zijn. Enfin, Rinus weet ongetwijfeld wel wat ik bedoel.

De enige blunder die ik wel eens mee gemaakt heb was in het performing arts centre in Brisbane (Australië) waar ik op betreffende avond aan de trekkenwand stond (48 lijnen !!!)

Het was tijdens een uitvoering van Oliver Twist (Charles Dickens). Voor acte 5 moest een ontzettend zwaar decorstuk naar beneden gehesen worden. Het systeem wat wij daar toen hadden was een serie fel geel neon-achtig gekleurde ringen plakband op de touwen ongeveer anderhalve meter voor het decor het toneel zou bereiken. Dat systeem werkte altijd goed. Maar op betreffende avond niet.

Tijdens het hijsen (dalen) van de betreffende "bar" bleef ik uitkijken naar de gekleurde ringen. Totdat ik een enorme klap hoorde op het toneel. Het decor stond dus al... met volle vaart vanuit de fly-tower... BOEM !!! op het podium. Ik weet zeker dat ze het achter in de zaal op het derde balcon gehoord hebben en in hun stoel recht overeind zaten !!!

Gelukkig was het decor nog volledig in tact (dankzij een goede decor bouwer!!!) maar het had dus de voorstelling kunnen kosten.

Uiteraard is er direct na de voorstelling een onderzoek ingesteld naar de oorzaak waarom de neon-gele ringen van de trektouwen verdwenen waren.

De uitkomst was belachelijk... er was die dag een nieuwe schoonmaker aangenomen. Op het moment dat hij op de bühne aan het schoonmaken was had hij de neon-gele ringen aan het touw opgemerkt (betreffende scéne was toevallig naar beneden i.v.m. een repetitie). Hij was van mening dat dit een stukje "ongewenst plakband" was en had deze ringen volgens zijn job-protocol verwijderd. Te gek voor woorden !!!

Uiteraard was deze schoonmaker op staande voet ontslagen !!!

Ach ja... zo kan ik nog wel een poosje doorgaan met nostalgische verhalen. Ik zou er een boek over kunnen schrijven.

Ik heb al zeker een decennium niet meer in het theater gewerkt en ben echt wel benieuwd hoe het er vandaag de dag aan toe gaat. Ik heb in mijn tijd vele functies gehad binnen het theater, waaronder stage-hand, trekkenwand operator, volgspot operator, geluidstechnicus, lichttechnicus, stage-manager, projectionist (film operator), algemeen director en theater manager. Ik kijk met plezier en weemoed terug op die tijd, alhoewel ik zelf denk dat de technologische ontwikkelingen over de jaren heel wat verziekt hebben.

Om een voorbeeld te noemen...

In de tijd dat ik film operateur was werkten wij nog met "carbon arc" als lichtbron. De meeste van jullie weten waarschijnlijk niet eens wat dat is. Heel simpel... denk aan lassen. Een positive (annode) en een negatieve (cathode) staaf die tegen elkaar wegbranden bij een temperatuur van ca. 3.500 ºC. bij gelijkstroom van 380V DC / 15-25 Amp. !!! (jaja.. gelijkstroom !!!)

Het mooie van deze methode is dat de operator zelf invloed had op het plaatje op het grote scherm. De l

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door musicjohn_
> 
> Hij was van mening dat dit een stukje "ongewenst plakband" was en had deze ringen volgens zijn job-protocol verwijderd. Te gek voor woorden !!!
> 
> Uiteraard was deze schoonmaker op staande voet ontslagen !!!
> 
> Ach ja... zo kan ik nog wel een poosje doorgaan met nostalgische verhalen. Ik zou er een boek over kunnen schrijven.
> 
> 
> ...



a  nee, daar ging het niet over. 
b  die schoonmaker was nou juist goed bezg, hij deed tenminste zijn werk.....
c das nou juist de reden dat we in de handel naar een ietwat beter georganiseerd susteem willen. Die boem valt in de zaal wel te overleven, maar niet met een decorstuk van over de 1000 kg, dan gaat-ie door de vloer. ( 1/2mv2 = mgh zegt iemand wel iets, neem ik aan.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo John,

helaas (?) is allang bewezen dat lasrobots in bijvoorbeeld autofabrieken consistenter, goedkoper, nauwkeuriger, sneller, beter en langer kunnen werken dan mensen. 
Robots hebben nooit een kater op maandagochtend of willen snel pleite op vrijdagmiddag...
Hebben geen verkoudheid of griep en hoeven niet plotseling heel nodig te p......

Dus eigenlijk zou je een trekken-computer moeten kunnen programmeren als 
een lasrobot, een melkrobot, een drukpers of een CNC machine.
Maar dan moeten de systeemeisen ervoor wel duidelijk zijn en de toleranties vastliggen.

Kortom....
hoe wou jij 2 ton aan decor - kwa last erg ongelijkmatig verdeeld - over 10-12 trekken van hele hele trekkenveld exact gelijk de kap intrekken zonder geautomatiseerd installatie... 
Maar dan moet ie ook (graag) werken als een 'automaat'.
Op de hand kun je dat gewoon vergeten.... zoalng we ook nog iets al veiligheid over willen houden.
Het probleem in Nederland is dat er wel door bureaucraten van alles wordt geroepen, maar dat ze eigenlijk geen idee hebben waar ze over lullen (pakweg 25% van onze "landelijke omzet" wordt nu zo weggepleurd).
2/3 van de 'bezoldigden' in het management zitten te praten over het werk van anderen, dat ze allen kennen uit rapporten en verslagen.
Onderwijs, gezondheidszorg, justitie, cultuur, verzekeringen en belastingen ... hoe meer incompetenten we aan een bureau weten te zetten hoe groter de ellende is die uiteindelijk "op de vloer, aan het bed, voor de klas, in het veld" moet worden opgelost. 
En inmiddels is er geen bos op de wereld veilig meer voor de "behoefte aan papierbergen" die zo wordt veroorzaakt.... hoe meer papier hoe meer bureaubanen!
En uiteindelijk leidt dat allemaal tot helemaal .... NIKS. 
Behalve dan een vorm van 'verborgen' werkeloosheid ... en we hebben in het Oostblok al eens gezien waar dat uiteindelijk toe zal leiden... 
(Shit) Dan duurt het nog 15-25 jaar voordat we hier het licht weer gaan zien.
Elk land krijgt het bestuur dat het verdient.
De VSCD en VPT zijn de besturen van 'werkgevers' en 'werknemers'....
je wordt er niet vrolijk van.

Back on toipic?

----------


## Jag

> citaat:Ook ik heb jarenlange ervaring met handmatig bediende trekkenwanden. Ik zie in de handmatige versie nog steeds grote voordelen boven ge-automatiseerde trekken wanden.



Sta tegenwoordig niet meer aan de trekkenwand, maar vroeger wel heel vaak aan de handwand. En ook ik zag grote voordelen van onze El/Ha wand (bouwen op de hand is echt geen porum, changeren wel), maar dat is gewoon pure nostalgie. Ik vond het altijd heel leuk om changementen te doen aan de handwand en het is natuurlijk ook veel leuker om aan een touw te trekken dan op een knop te drukken. Maar met een geautomatiseerde wand kan je gewoon veel meer en ook veel mooiere changementen maken.
En dat een voorstelling elke avond een klein beetje anders is, is alleen leuk voor de technici. Als publiek koop je daar weinig voor  :Smile: .



> citaate enige blunder die ik wel eens mee gemaakt heb was in het performing arts centre in Brisbane (Australië) waar ik op betreffende avond aan de trekkenwand stond (48 lijnen !!!)



48 lijnen?



> citaat:Uiteraard was deze schoonmaker op staande voet ontslagen !!!



Lijkt me een beetje overdreven [ :Stick Out Tongue: ].



> citaat:Tijdens het hijsen (dalen) van de betreffende "bar" bleef ik uitkijken naar de gekleurde ringen. Totdat ik een enorme klap hoorde op het toneel. Het decor stond dus al... met volle vaart vanuit de fly-tower... BOEM !!! op het podium. Ik weet zeker dat ze het achter in de zaal op het derde balcon gehoord hebben en in hun stoel recht overeind zaten !!!



Ja, een handwand is altijd goed voor een hoop bloopers  :Smile: . Ik heb wel eens iets vergelijkbaars meegemaakt met Titanic, dat een collega het diafragma van 500kg door het laagmerk heen trok (het had vijf merken en hij vergiste zich in hoe ver hij moest). Gaf ook een beste knal  :Big Grin: .
Of iemand die bij Foxtrot (of iets dergelijks) aan het verkeerde touw trok en het wist te presteren om de trek met een fond erin tot de grond te krijgen. Tot een collega van mij hem op de rug tikte zo van kijk eens naar het toneel [ :Embarrassment: )].

Heb zelf ook nog last van die nostalgie. Heb zelfs de cue lijst van Titanic en Fosse nog steeds bewaard  :Smile: .

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Jaq,

maar de dingen die jij noemt (over het merk gaan en met een klap op toneel (of onder de kap?) tot stilstand komen) zijn op een geautomatiseerde installatie echt nog niet uitgeloten.
Zeker niet als er van budget (slechte)-oplossingen gebruik gemaakt (moet) worden omdat de directeur, wethouder of gemeenteraad er geen geld voor over heeft... en de minimale eisen nergens goed terug te vinden zijn.
Dat angstvallig 'speuren' naar het merkje op het touw 
- en dus de last niet in de gaten houden, waar ook akteurs, muzikanten of ballet zich niet aan de exacte cues houden kan - 
is hetzelfde als operators 2, 3 of 4 grote schermen voor hun neus aanbieden, waardoor de last welhaast onzichtbaar is geworden en in elk geval minder interessant wordt....
Homo sapiens schijnt geboren te zijn om te staren naar een scherm(pje)...
 =&gt; kijk maar wat we nu doen!  :Smile:  

Maar het hijsen wordt er niet veiliger van... 
zeker niet als veel van die schermen ook nog eens gevuld worden met non- of foute informatie!
We moeten maar gewoon wachten om het grote ongeluk. 
Dat komt vanzelf wel tussen nu en zeg pakweg 10 jaar!
En dan gaat er in 'Den Haag'(SZW & OCW) of 'Amsterdam' (VSCD & VPT) wel weer een een of andere bijgoochem verontwaardigd zitten doen! 
Een ding troost... er is dan in elk geval een 'schuldige' om aan te wijzen. 
Dan krijgt namelijk 'Arbopodium' de schuld ... 
en gaan we na enkele toevoegingen aan (en verscherpingen van) de regels op de oude voet verder.
Want het moet natuurlijk niet al te veel gaan kosten (voor faciliteiten) op de werkvloer.
Het beschikbare geld moet vooral naar kantoren en bureaubanen!

En daar zitten heeeeeeeeeeel veel mensen die wel praten over trekken en -installaties, maar geen idee hebben wat dat eigenlijk zijn.

----------


## Jag

Ben niet bepaald deskundig op dit gebied, maar weet wel dat bij ons de cues niet achter een computerscherm worden doorgedrukt. De cues worden gegeven vanuit de trekkenwandbrug, waarbij je kan inprikken met je wincon (of zoiets) waar je maar wilt. En je kan ook op de vloer staan.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja, die Bytecraft mannen hebben iets begrepen van regelgeving en gezond verstand.
Jammer, dat BEO-Trekwerk ze in Nederland een loer heeft gedraaid.

----------


## Gast1401081

bij Vortek krijg je een draadloos palmtoppie mee. Ga maar staan waar je wilt, en het meeste in de gaten kunt houden.

----------


## rinus bakker

Zou zou het ook moeten....
(wij hadden vroeger een remote met 25m stuurkabel kabel, 
dan had je ook altijd wel een plekkie om het goed te kunnen zien.
Ik heb ooit nog op de wielerbaan van Ahoy zitten bedienen... 
goed zicht op de buhne en de zooi erboven.)

----------


## Siem

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 1) maar een ervaren man op een syteem met (allerlei) gebreken?



Met ervaren mensen weet je eerder waar je aan toe bent, zodat je nog tijd hebt om andere oplossingen toe te passen. Onervaren mensen hebben nogal eens moeite om over de grenzen van een systeem heen te denken.




> citaatMichael Schumacher maakt er ook niks van als ie een lekke band heeft!)



Wat heeft Michael Schumacher dan ook op een fiets te zoeken?  :Wink: 




> citaat:2) in dit geval heb je zowel een nieuwe installatie als een onervaren operator......



Nieuwe installatie ok, maar dat de operator dan meteen onervaren zou zijn, is voor mij een logica waar ik geen kaas van gegeten heb. Tenzij je over meer informatie over de trekkenwand-operators in de diverse theaters beschikt dan ik (wat gezien je andere bijdragen aan het forum niet geheel onmogelijk is), is deze bewering wat mij betreft dus onzin.




> citaat:dus waar lag het nu aan?



De trekkenwand.




> citaat:ENNE: "plm 1000kg"? Wat is dat ...950kg? ...1080kg?



De voorwand bestond uit drie rijen van zes vrijwel even grote vakken, op de grootste vakken stond vermeld dat ze 55kg wogen, een schatting op basis van vierkante meters hout geeft dan 3*6*55 = 990 kg = plm. 1000kg. En ja, het decor wordt altijd gewogen voor aanvang van een tour, of en waarom dat nu niet gebeurd is, weet ik niet.




> citaat:Verslikken kunnen trekken(wanden) zich niet hoor dat doen mensen (en dieren?).



No sh*t. [:I]




> citaat:We hebben het over techniek, dus een technisch probleem, mankement of storing. 
> Daar is wel wat meer van de diagnostiseren dan "verslikken".



Het blijkt dus dat de motoren van de afzonderlijke trekken in het genoemde groepje van drie niet allemaal gelijktijdig hun stuurinformatie krijgen. De tijdstippen waarop de motoren beginnen te draaien, verschillen dus een fractie. Echter duurt die fractie soms te lang, waardoor een trek teveel belast wordt, met als gevolg dat de beveiliging ingrijpt. Theoretisch zou met een lage(re) acceleratie het probleem zich niet moeten voordoen, maar het publiek heeft niet betaald om minuten lang naar een omhoog bewegende voorwand te kijken...




> citaat:3) ja, en wat wil je daar nu mee zeggen?
> Dat dit het gevolg is van een natuurwet, en dat je er daarom maar in moet berusten?



Ik had erbij moeten zeggen "op de manier zoals trekkenwanden nu geautomatiseerd zijn". Het lijkt er op dat vanuit de situatie van een handwand telkens een stapje verder geautomatiseerd/gemechaniseerd is. Er zou "from scratch" een systeem ontworpen moeten worden waarin zowel mens als automatisering/mechanisering een passende rol heeft (en die rol ook duidelijk gespecificeerd is). Met collega's hebben we al gefantaseerd over wat eigensch

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Siem_
> 
> [list][*]een open source motorsturingsprotocol[*](laser)sensoren per trek om de afstand tot de vloer/kap te meten[*]een 3D simulator/visualiser die overweg kan met een AutoCAD tekening van het decor, die de trekkenwand met het decor erin vanuit alle mogelijk denkbare camerastandpunten kan laten zien en die "collision detect" functionaliteit heeft[*]force feedback bedieningshendels om het gewicht aan een trek te "voelen"[*]een user interface die niet bestaat uit een scherm barstensvol met allerlei niet ter zake doende technische details in een veel te klein lettertype, maar die visualiseert waar een operator mee bezig is en waar de operator zelf kan instellen hoeveel en welke informatie er getoond wordt,[/list]



Inderdaad leuk fantaseerspul... we zouden een kleine poll moeten doen wat hiervan het eerste geimplementeerd gaat worden, want het zijn stuk voor stuk beste ideeen. Alleen dat van die lasersensoren is een beetje eng, valt veel beter te doen door de beweging van de motor bij te houden. Maar goed, aan alles zit helaas ook een prijskaartje wat erg bepalend is; en je wordt op zo'n manier wel heel erg afhankelijk van software (die qua veiligheidseisen richting fly-by-wire vliegt!).

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Siem_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaatMichael Schumacher maakt er ook niks van als ie een lekke band heeft!)
> 			
> ...



Wie had het nou over een fiets? :Frown:  
Dat schiet toch niet op, zelfs in China zijn ze daar nu achter.

Je kijkt kennelijk nooit Formule 1. Ook daar komen lekke banden voor.
Hele wielen liggen er soms af...  
en toch komen die mannen thuis, zelfs zonder thuiskomertje! 
 :Big Grin:  Maar nou weer on-topic.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Siem_
> Nieuwe installatie ok, maar dat de operator dan meteen onervaren zou zijn, is voor mij een logica waar ik geen kaas van gegeten heb. Tenzij je over meer informatie over de trekkenwand-operators in de diverse theaters beschikt dan ik (wat gezien je andere bijdragen aan het forum niet geheel onmogelijk is), is deze bewering wat mij betreft dus onzin.



Voorbeeld:
Hoe noem jij iemand die een week zijn rijbewijs heeft en voor de tweede keer zelfstandig achter het stuur van een auto stap.
De eerste maanden van een eerste seizoen met een nieuwe installatie krijg je de kans om ervaring op te doen....
Tenzij je al maanden/jaren (?) met zo'n zelfde systeem in een andere schouwburg gewerkt hebt.
Kortom wel hebben tussen nu en 2007 (2008? 2009? 2010?) telkens weer te maken met een aantal onervaren trekken-operators.
(Vergeet die 'wand' nou maar in dat woord!)

----------


## Thomaz

Iedereen,

ik ben van Stakebrand en dus niet bepaald onpartijdig. Meer bepaald heb ik aan de wieg gestaan van de nieuwe Stalogic Centurion. Ik ga er geen reclamespeech van maken, maar denk wel even aan het volgende:

1) Vergelijk a.u.b. appelen met appelen en peren met peren. Een Stalogic die al meerdere jaren in een theater draait, is niet te vergelijken met een nieuwe installatie.

2) Ja, je hoort vaker over onze storingne dan over die van anderen. Wij hebben nu eenmaal véél meer theaters in Nederland. Meer theaters, meer storingen. Zo gaat dat nu eenmaal. Ook beginnen een aantal installaties al wat ouder te worden. Dat is natuurlijk niet bepaald goed voor de betrouwbaarheid. Een lamp gaat ook ooit stuk, ongeacht hoe goed je die verzorgt. Met elektronica is het net zo.

3) Vreemd genoeg zijn wij soms de laatsten die de klachten van een theater mogen vernemen. Als iedereen éérst ons belt, en dan pas de rest van de wereld, kunnen we het sneller oplossen.

4) Veiligheid. Je kan erover zeggen wat je wil, maar trekkenwanden zijn veilig. Van die van ons ben ik zeker, ik verwacht dat het bij andere bedrijven ook wel zo zal zijn. Alleen hebben we in de jaren ervarin moeten opbouwen in wat nu fout kan gaan met een trekkenwand. En helaas is er maar één manier om daar achter te komen.

5) Puntjes die open blijven staan bij oplevering: ja het gebeurt. Nee, dat is niet goed. Helaas zitten wij bij een bouw in de planning helemaal achteraan. en als die planning dan uitloopt, komt de datum van de eerste voorstelling steeds dichterbij. Dus hebben wij (te) weinig tijd. Punten die lang blijven openstaan is gewoon niet goed, maar hebben vaak specifieke redenen.

6) Een klant die iets specifiek wil, krijgt dat. En ja, als dat problemen geeft, is het ook ons probleem: wij blijven als leverancier verantwoordelijk voor bepaalde punten, zoals veiligheid. Dat kan je niet afkopen met een ondertekend stukje papier.

7) Lastmetingen die worden uitgeschakeld verminderen de veiligheid slechts marginaal: we hebben (tot in de frequentieregelaars) meerdere lagen die deze functie geheel of gedeeltelijk overnemen.

8) Een standaard voor bestanden? Het kan, maar slechts heel beperkt. De werking van de trekkenwanden is fundamenteel verschillend. Bij lichtsturingen kan het toch ook niet altijd (tenzij in het beperkte USITT ASCII formaat)?

Het zijn een hoop losse antwoorden op diverse vragen, maar ik ben dan ook (te) laat in deze discussie ingevallen.


Nog vragen?

Be my guest!


Thomas.

----------


## rinus bakker

To Siem....
je-zus wat een posting,
lekker handig om te citeren/reageren istie niet meer.
Ik denk dat als we ooit zover komen om an die Nederlandse norm voor trekkenwanden gaan werken, en ik kom toevallig ook bij die club terecht  :Smile:  dan zou ik je fgraag willen uitnodigen om jullie ideen te ventileren of ook in die club zitting te nemen. 
Het kost je wel veel tijd, maar het is voor een goed/hoger doel. 
En dit keer is dat eens niet een otter, korenwolf, of zeehondje, maar gewoon de Homo ludens, var. theatralis.

Enne Tyco 
(Dennis Koslovksy (ofzo!) heette die grootschalig zwendelende baas ervan) 
is een zeer kwalijk voorbeeld in dit verband.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

<center>Hé Loes..., 

ben je er nog?

Ik vrees dat Mac met zijn _'dat wordt een trekken-forum'_ gelijk heeft gekregen...</center>

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Siem_
>  Er zou "from scratch" een systeem ontworpen moeten worden waarin zowel mens als automatisering/mechanisering een passende rol heeft (en die rol ook duidelijk gespecificeerd is). Met collega's hebben we al gefantaseerd over wat eigenschappen van zo'n systeem,



wederom :
1
volledig eens, zo bouwen wij onze machines meestal
2
en toen kwamen we erachter dat Hoffend ookzo dacht , en de Vortek had uitbedacht.

geen reclame, maar www.hoffend.net   lijkt me een ietwat serieuzerder poging dan dienvanm de nederlandse collegae.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hadie Mac,
ik was heel sceptisch over die mannen van Hoffend vanwege hun opmerking dat je de rollenzolder niet meer nodig zou hebben met de Vorteks, maar dat was weer typisch verkooppraat.
Ik ben door de importeur van de Vortek uitgenodigd om een te komen kijken als ze hun Europese (CE!) versie binnen hebben.
Ik was op de afgelopen beurs al minder kritsch en laat me graag overuigen (of niet?), maar ik heb IDD de indruk dat deze softwarejongens meer met gebruikers gepraat (cq naar ze geluisterd!) hebben dan sommige Hollandse leveranciers. 
En dat het bij hen ook echt werkt! En niet maar alleen een slappe babbel of verkoopblahblah is.
Mar zoals altijd - eerst zien dan geloven. 
Demo's op beurzen enz zijn te vaak de ultieme leugen - pardon - onwaarachtigheid.
Overigens hoeven voor mij die zilverglimmende torpedo's niet in de kap hoor.... 
Doe ze maar in het zwart, zou Henry Ford zeggen.

He Loes, ben je er nog?

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:48 lijnen?



Jag, ik had me vergist. Ik was in de war met een kleiner theater waar ik ook een poosje gewerkt heb. Er had moeten staan:

102 lijnen

Podium diepte (vanaf eerste gordijn) 29,7 meter

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Qua zien en geloven, ik heb m bij een demo op mijn blote hoofd laten landen. Met 1 m/s, en dus vol in de rem, een nazak van nog geen 3 mm na de aktie. Maar ik moet nog naar de LDI, ( samen met een a.s. klant??) om dat truukje daar nog eens te aanschouwen bij de europese versie...

En dan hoort U van me...

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Jag,
in de Angelsaksische wereld heeft men het over "line-sets", waar wij het over touwen of trekken hebben.
Dat vertalen met 'lijnen' geeft voor sommige mensen een rare indruk. 
Hoewel dat bij 'lijntjes' pas echt terecht zou zijn.  :Smile:  
Ook kennen de Anglosaksen de termen "hemp-house" en "hemp-set". 
Je zou haast zeggen dat het theater een drugsgerelateerde bezigheid is.
Die lijntjes, da's meer voor een 1:4 theater, zoals het Steven Kemp bij BEO in Weesp.*
Overigens: 
Fransen en Duitsers gebruiken ook trekken-technische termen die je niet altijd letterlijk moet vertalen.

Maar het zou pas echt raar zijn als er 'assen' had gestaan, want die term is ingeburgerd geraakt bij de control-systemen die niet alleen trekken maar ook ander bewegingen aansturen: punttrekken, podiumwagens, heftonelen enz.

* Ben benieuwd of Trekwerk ook al van die 1:4 megalieren gemaakt heeft.....

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Thomaz_
> ik ben van Stakebrand en dus niet bepaald onpartijdig.



Het is je vergeven zolang je maar een eerlijk antwoord kan geven en geen feiten gaat verdraaien.




> citaat:1) Vergelijk a.u.b. appelen met appelen en peren met peren. Een Stalogic die al meerdere jaren in een theater draait, is niet te vergelijken met een nieuwe installatie.



Maar vertel jij maar wat er dan aan eisen of features bijgekomen zijn die aan die oude Stalogics ontbraken of waarin ze haperden. Jullie -net als trouwens de conculega's - verkopen: trekkenwanden computers, en je wilt ook al niet dat die onderling vergeleken worden. Een vrachtauto van 15 jaar oud is toch nog steeds een vrachtauto. En voor een personenlift geldt toch hetzelfde? Maar die oude Stalogics zijn dus eigenlijk geen trekkenwand computers. Of bedoel je iets anders?




> citaat:2) Ja, je hoort vaker over onze storingeedan over die van anderen. Wij hebben nu eenmaal véél meer theaters in Nederland. Meer theaters, meer storingen. Zo gaat dat nu eenmaal.



Helemaal eens!




> citaat:Om te beginnen een aantal installaties al wat ouder te worden. Dat is natuurlijk niet bepaald goed voor de betrouwbaarheid. Een lamp gaat ook ooit stuk, ongeacht hoe goed je die verzorgt. Met elektronica is het net zo.



Ja en daarom storten oude Demagkranen eerder om en oude vliegtuigen eerder neer. Maar dan hebben we het over ouderdommen van 25-50jaar! En niet van 5 jaar of minder! Of doen jullie geen electronisch onderhoud aan je eigen installaties, maar alleen aan de mechanica? Kom op dit is je reinste bullshit! Er wordt gehesen boven personen en zo is die installatie toch ook ooit verkocht. En niet met de mededeling in de bijsluiter dat het na een jaar of wat minder veilig gaat worden.




> citaat:3) Vreemd genoeg zijn wij soms de laatsten die de klachten van een theater mogen vernemen. Als iedereen éérst ons belt, en dan pas de rest van de wereld, kunnen we het sneller oplossen.



Misschien zou je de oorzaak daarvan eens intern moeten zoeken. Zoiets komt vaker voor als er een zekere klant-ontevredenheid ontstaan is. En dat laatste hangt weer samen met toezeggingen die na twee jaar nog niet zijn nagekomen.....
"Bent U tevreden zegt het anderen, bent U het niet zegt het ons" die kreet komt ook ergens vandaan!




> citaat:4) Veiligheid. Je kan erover zeggen wat je wil, maar trekkenwanden zijn veilig. Van die van ons ben ik zeker, ik verwacht dat het bij andere bedrijven ook wel zo zal zijn.



Ik heb in het hele land en over allerlei leveranciers het tegendeel vernomen, en jullie als leveranciers doen onderling ook je uiterste best om de anderen op dat gebied totaal af te breken! Ga nou niet zitten slijmen! Eerlijk blijven!




> citaat:Alleen hebben we in de jaren ervaring moeten opbouwen in wat nu fout kan gaan met een trekkenwand. En helaas is er maar één manier om daar achter te komen.



En dus moet

----------


## Thomaz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:1) Vergelijk a.u.b. appelen met appelen en peren met peren. Een Stalogic die al meerdere jaren in een theater draait, is niet te vergelijken met een nieuwe installatie.
> ...



Ik bedoel dat een "vrachtwagen" van 15 jaar oud nu eenmaal geen airco heeft, en dat er hier en daar al eens een knopje het begeeft. Ook heeft ie minder vermogen, en kan je dus minder transporteren, als je de vergelijking nog begrijpt.

Van mij mag je systemen rustig vergelijken, maar doe dat dan met die van gelijkaardige ouderdom (en budget!). Stalogics zijn wel trekkenwandcomputers, dat moge duidelijk zijn.

Een lijst van features ga ik evenwel niet geven. Ik ben geen verkoper en heb ook geen ambitie dat te worden. Als je meer wil weten zijn er andere (welgekende?) kanalen om dat uit te vissen.





> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Om te beginnen een aantal installaties al wat ouder te worden. Dat is natuurlijk niet bepaald goed voor de betrouwbaarheid. Een lamp gaat ook ooit stuk, ongeacht hoe goed je die verzorgt. Met elektronica is het net zo.
> 			
> ...



Voor alle duidelijkheid: er is een GROOT verschil tussen betrouwbaarhied en veiligheid. Hij wordt minder betrouwbaar, dus zal ie het af en toe niet doen omdat er een component uitvalt. Dat wil nog niet zeggen dat de wand onveilig is... 

Bovendien: welke kraan staat er 24u per dag onder spanning? dat is wel wat veel van onze klanten doen met de installatie, hoewel wij het niet adviseren. Neem nu dat standaard componenten 15 jaar garantie hebben, dit is wel aan 8u per dag, dus dan zit je al na 5 jaar aan die waarde. Dat is de realiteit.

Jawel, wij doen elektronisch onderhoud. Maar voor het preventief vervangen van onderdelen hebben de meeste klanten geen geld. Ze doen niks zo lang het goed gaat, wat de risico's ook zijn. Dat is helaas ook realiteit.

een installatie die hijst boven personen kan ook stuk gaan, maar het belangrijkste is dat het dan NIET gevaarlijk wordt. Dit is het princiepe van ALLE elektronische veilige onderdelen.

[quote]citaat:
[quote]citaat:3) Vreemd genoeg zijn wij soms de laatsten die de klachten van een theater mogen vernemen. Als iedereen éérst ons belt, en dan pas de rest van de wereld, kunnen we het sneller oplossen.<hr height="1"

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Thomasz,

_"Ik vertrouw er wel op dat overal de noodstop werkt, da's toch wel een minimum"._
Moet ik de schouwburg en installateur noemen waar dit het NIET deed? 
Sterker nog gewoon VERGETEN aan te sluiten?

_"Van mij mag je systemen rustig vergelijken, maar doe dat dan met die van gelijkaardige ouderdom (en budget!). 
Stalogics zijn wel trekkenwandcomputers, dat moge duidelijk zijn". "Een lijst van features ga ik evenwel niet geven."._
Hebben we dan wel vergelijkingsmateriaal voor de Stalogic? 
Qua ouderdom hebben we het dan over het door jouw baas verfoeide Bytecraft! 
En destijds was de slogan dat je voor minder geld een evengoed product in Nederland kon kopen. 
Dus wel degelijk "Appels met appels"!
En budget? Ga nu niet zeggen dat omdat de Stalogic zo goedkoop was, het ook niet zo goed kon zijn. Want dat is omkeren van de bewijslast.
Waarom al zo snel zoveel geld investeren in iets als Centurion als die Stalogic de tand des tijds en de hijgende concurrentie makkelijk had kunnen weerstaan.
Ik maak daar toch uit op dat Stalogic niet goed genoeg was om de concurrentie aan te kunnen. Het is maar een mening hoor.

_"Bovendien: welke kraan staat er 24u per dag onder spanning? Dat is wel wat veel van onze klanten doen met de installatie, hoewel wij het niet adviseren. Neem nu dat standaard componenten 15 jaar garantie hebben, dit is wel aan 8u per dag, dus dan zit je al na 5 jaar aan die waarde. Dat is de realiteit."_ 
Er zijn in de Rotterdamse haven, bij Corus en meer volcontinubedrijven waarschijnlijk wel 500+ kranen die 24/24 onder spanning staan!  
Heb jij die klanten al eens gevraagd waarom ze dat dan toch tegen jullie advies in willen doen... 
Alléén maar eigenwijze eikels he, al die klanten? Natuurlijk chargeer ik hier weer, maar ik weet ook weer hoe bot jouw baas kan reageren. (Hij lijkt sprekend op mij!)
EN... de Europese regels (MachineRichtlijn, Product Aansprakelijkheid] zeggen dat een fabrikant bij het ontwerp zelfs rekening moet houden met abnormaal gebruik - de exacte tekst weet ik niet, maar kennelijk is dat dus niet het geval.
Staat er zoiets vermeld als waarschuwing (!) in de Stalogic-manual(s)?     

_"Jawel, wij doen elektronisch onderhoud. Maar voor het preventief vervangen van onderdelen hebben de meeste klanten geen geld. Ze doen niks zo lang het goed gaat, wat de risico's ook zijn. Dat is helaas ook realiteit."_
Als jij ze die risico's voorlegt - en dat ook al deed ten tijde van de oplevering - dan heb je een punt. 
In de andere gevallen is het toch een kwestie van slecht ontworpen apparatuur, en zijn er bij klanten misschien wel valse verwachtingen gewekt.

_"Van die van ons ben ik zeker, ik verwacht dat het bij andere bedrijven ook wel zo zal zijn."_ 
Wat betreft dat slijmen: het is in Nederland een regelrechte concurrentie (en kinnesinne, met juridische procedures en alles) tussen de drie voornaamste aanbieders, maar ook een hele puist roddel en achterklap. Ook jouw baas doet daarin mee. 
Ik heb in elk geval heel lang met plezier met hem in de CvA gezeten. Daar toonde hij zeker zijn (zijn winkel's) superioriteit over de anderen. 
Maar dat is wat anders dan afgeven op die anderen zonder het zelf aantoonbaar veel beter te doen. 
En dat is nu het geval als ik het rondje theaters in Nederland afga.  
Een ik val aan omdat je jezelf opwerpt als woordvoerder van een winkel 
en diezelfde winkel zich heel nadrukkelijk afzet tegen die Australiers... maar dat in besturingstechnologie in elk geval (nog) niet heeft kunnen waarmaken.

Tenslotte... 
- wel eens van homologisatie gehoord?  Is technische keuring op basis voor normering van het wegverkeer.
- wel eens van DXF gehoord?  Is een *uitwisselings/conversie* software voor verschillende tekenpakketen.
- wel eens van een luchtwaardigheidsverklaring gehoord. Dat is een keuring voor minimale veiligheid voor vliegtuigen.
Wel eens van de reeks NEN 2017-2028 gehoord. Nederlandse normen voor kranen en hijswerktuigen. Gaan nu wel op de Europese schop, maar ze bestaan al decennia lang.
En jij

----------


## rinus bakker

Eh....... Loes 
ben je er nog?

----------


## eeze

Ik heb inmiddels een ruime ervaring op een computergestuurde wand (Batalpha-Rodenstaal), en ik ben er erg content mee. Toch vraagt een electrische wand een andere benadering dan een handwand, zeker wanneer de wand niet is uitgerust met een fail-safe (wegbezuinigd).
Ik denk dat een trekkenwandoperator nu ten allen tijden scherp moet zijn. Het is van levensbelang dat je je kap kent, weet hoe en waar de vakken en je licht hangt, hoe de luchtstroom in je theater de beweging van grote vakken beinvloedt,etc.
Om alles veilig te laten verlopen komt het er hier op neer denk ik...

Check je merken!!!! 
Check je merken!!!! 
Check je merken!!!! 
Kijk en luister goed. Niet alleen naar de trek zelf, maar ook naar kabels,hoe het vak beweegt, en kijk waar je moet kijken!!! (en dat is meestal niet op je infrarood monitor!!!)
Wees altijd rustig en laat je nooit opjagen. De vloer heeft nog wel eens de neiging ongeduldig te worden wanneer een trek niet snel genoeg zakt,maar die zien niet altijd wat jij ziet.
Vraag om mensen die meekijken als je het niet vertrouwt, want andersom is het zo, de vloer ziet dingen die jij niet ziet.
Dit is denk ik het grootste probleem van een electrische wand. Je ziet niet altijd alles meer gebeuren, en aangezien je niet meer recht naast de bewegende trek staat, is het inschatten van waar de trek neerkomt en waar die acteur precies staat op dat moment lastiger. Zorg dus altijd dat je mensen op de vloer de headsets tijdens een cue open hebben staan, om geen vertraging op te lopen bij een eventuele noodstop. Zorg er ook voor dat je WEET waar het vak landt (plak desnoods een merkje op de vloer,of op de monitor).

Zorg er ook voor dat de bewegende vakken NOOIT boven een trek worden afgestopt,en andersom,zorg dat een naar boven bewegend vak NOOIT kan blijven hangen in een vak dat er voor of achter zit. Dit vergt wel enig inzicht bij het indelen van de kap.

Ik laat tijdens de bouw of breek trekken ook niet harder lopen dan 300 mm/s ongeveer. Er is veel ruis op die momenten, dus kans op ongelukken. Het houdt wel in dat je als operator een beetje moet weten hoe de bouw/ breek verloopt, want een trek met die snelheid van 20 meter laten komen duurt wat lang, en dan staat de vloer lang stil. Probeer te anticiperen, en hou contact met de eerste man.

Ik vind de electrische wand een prachtig instument, maar veiliger? Okee, het naar beneden lazeren van een trek,daarna de kluiten,en dan de trek in het plafond, waarna het pctjes regent is gelukkig voorbij, maar er zijn nu andere gevaren. Failsafe of niet.... Want een trek stopt dan wel wanneer de belasting iets verandert, maar hoe zit het als er een vak aanhangt van 500 kilo? tegen de tijd dat het vak een mm is opgetild bij een crash, heeft dat vak al erg pijn gedaan....

gr Pieter

----------


## Gast1401081

Vandaar dat er -wettelijk verplicht- een noodstop op moet zitten die ALLE bewegingen DIRECT laat stoppen, zonder pardon. 

En dat zou in de meeste gevallen betekenen dat je de lier van de motor wordt losgekoppeld, en in een mechanische rem (blokkade??) wordt verankerd. En dat hebben ze in Roden en Heeze dus blijkbaar nog niet voor elkaar.


BTW, NEN1010 verbiedt trouwens dat er electrisch ( dwz op de Frequentie-omvormer) ge-noodstopt wordt. Verder heb ik mijn bedenkingen als ik het woord "rem-weerstand" in het Theater hoor. ( dalen van de trek levert energie op die door de chopper in de FO naar de remweerstand geleid wordt)_ Veiliger zou een worm-wiel-constructie zijn, waardoor de motor aangedreven daalt, maw de daling [u]kost</u> ook energie, en bij onderbreking van die energie stopt de beweging ook al. Maar niet snel genoeg, naar mijn mening, vandaar die mechanische blokkade.

Zonder nou meteen de wise-guy uit te hangen : ik ben op diverse locaties geweest waar de heren en dames techneuten 
*inderdaad de meeste lastige beveiligingen maar uitzetten, 
*zich ook nog bezig houden met personeelszaken
*geluid, licht en decor moeten regelen
*vakbondswerk zeer belangrijk vinden
*en ook nog ff de trekkenwand bedienen.

Vandaar dat ik (na onderzoek en haalbaarheidsstudies naar een eigen machine) op zoek ben gegaan naar een systeem dat wel aan mijn voorwaarden voldoet, en in Amerika bij Hoffends's Vortek ben uitgekomen. Beste optie, naar mijn mening, omdat de machine Plug-n-Play is, en maar in 1 vorm de fabriek verlaat. Met alle veiligheden , dus.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door eeze_
> Toch vraagt een electrische wand een andere benadering dan een handwand, zeker wanneer de wand niet is uitgerust met een fail-safe (wegbezuinigd).



Hoi Pieter,
ik heb de indruk dat we hier ons kunnen verbazen over de SIL klasse die er volgens de risico-analyse op basis van EN 954 in zou moeten zitten en de de werkelijke SIL-klasse waar je nu als operator mee bent opgezadeld.
Het wordt (nee, is al jarenlang) tijd voor een Nederlandse norm voor trekkeninstallaties. 
Maar ja, die "Great Manipulator" had natuurlijk heel andere belangen. En in elk geval totaal geen kennis van zaken op dit gebied. 
Dus we hebben nu wel een soort van vaag 'gecertificeerde' opleiding op dit gebied, maar weten eigenlijk niet eens te omschrijven waarover die zou moeten gaan.
Sic transit gloria scena.

----------


## bibster

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> Heb ik in 97/98 een aantel keren geopperd tijdens VPT-dagen. Tevergeefs, want er is nog steeds geen uitwisselings-formaat dat zoiets mogelijk maakt. [8)]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaate computer moet toch kunnen uitrekenen hoe hoog je trek zich boven de vloer bevind, en in de meeste gevallen is dat overal wel gelijk als je je afstopping etc. meeprogrammeert.
> ...



Ik rakel deze discu ff op, want het heeft een flink raakvlak met mijn vakgebied (Nee, ik ben al jaren geen theaterman meer maar dat terzijde) informatie technologie. (Maar ik weet nog wel hoe theater werkt)
Rinus, dat die stake's en roden's en trekwerken en weet ik veel meer niet samen willen werken is (enerzijds) logisch, en daarom een simpel, doch (laten we hopen) doeltreffend idee:
Als er bekend is HOE zo'n bewaarde show eruit ziet (= bestandsspecificatie) van de verschillende leveranciers, bedenk dan (Met z'n allen als gebruikers) de randvoorwaarden van een NIEUW, 3e bestandsformaat, gebaseerd op open standaarden (Bijv. XML) en schrijf hieromheen conversie tools, dus niet direct van A naar B, maar van A naar XML, en van XML naar B (En vice versa etc.)
Zo dwing (?) je de leveranciers om in een evt. later stadium deze OPEN standaard te accepteren c.q. te implementeren.
Misschien een idee voor een los-vast groepje van mensen.

Wat handig zou zijn als informatie over een show in een trekkenwand:
Diepte trek (Vast? Relatief aan andere trek? Marges?)
Hoogte? (Evt. rel. aan andere trek of afstopping of zo?)
Gewicht (en dus evt. automatisch trek-koppeling)
etc. etc.
Changement:
Welke trek?
Snelheid c.q. tijd? delta in/uit etc. zoals op lichtdozen
Vul maar aan...

Is dit een goed idee? (Zo niet dan sorry voor uw bandbreedtevervuiling..)

Paul

----------


## rinus bakker

Absoluut een goed idee Paul, maar te laat!
De markt (de theaters die allemaal geld moesten! uitgeven) had die eis kunnen stellen,
maar nu is die al voor ruim meer dan de helft ingevuld met de Babylonische spraakverwarring.
En al jouw software-technische opmerkingen zeggen mij niet zoveel.
Over een jaar of 10-15 zal er heus wel iets met dit gedoe gaan gebeuren want nu beginnen we de eerste reacties vanuit het veld te krijgen (leuk artikel van Nikno Bovenberg in de laaste Zichtlijnen), dus over 20 jaar is dit geen issue meer.
Wat is nou 20 jaar? (... aan dagelijks verloren arbeidstijd door dom en onnodig gewacht...)

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:
> En dan hoort U van me...



Of niet natuurlijk als het onverhoopt mis mocht gaan [} :Smile: ]

----------


## Martincrul

Hallo,

Ik werk nu al ruim anderhalf jaar met de nieuwe mechanische trekkenwand van Servio uit belgie. Deze werkt een stuk plezieriger dan de staalogic is mijn ervaring.

Ook de veiligheid van de servio drive zoals hij heet is erg goed.

Het console bestaat uit een mobiel paneel van ongeveer 40 bij 80 op buikhoogte (voor mij dan 1,86m) het console heeft 2 15" touchscreens met 4 joysticks en 2 schakelknoppen voor hoge of lage gevoeligheid.

In de PLC zijn vaste hoog en laagmerken aangebracht waar de trek niet voorbij kan komen (als in geprogrameerd in zowel de software op het console als opgeslagen in het geheugen van de plc.
Verdere softwarematige veiligheden zijn o.a. de watchdog die een continu puls signaal stuurt van console naar plc van plc naar freq. regelaars van freq. regelaars naar encoders, motor en rem. Mocht er een signaal onderbroken worden word het systeem meteen stilgelegd.

Ook worden continu de gewichten van de trek gemeten dus zowel bij stilstand als bij beweging. Bij beweging worden ook de naastgelegen treks gemeten bij een verandering van gewicht in de bewegende trek of een naastgelegen trek stopt de trek automatisch (dit word de haperings detectie genoemd)

Bij het laden van een trek kan het formaat van de lading aangegeven worden zowel lengte als breedte als hoogte kunnen worden ingevoerd waardoor het systeem melding maakt als hij dreigt langs een andere trek te komen en dit volgens de dimensies niet zou kunnen.

De gebruiker kan bij laden ook het limiet voor de trek voor zowel boven als onder aangeven waarbij de trek niet verder zakt dan de last toelaat.

Wat de hardware betreft is de trekkenwand uitgevoerd met 37 treks met een motor met rem die continu wordt ontdubbeld op zijn trage as waardoor bij defect of soting altijd de andere as het werk overneemt.

daarnaast is er gekozen voor een maximale last van 200kg per trek (naar mijn idee iets te weinig ik had eerder 300kg gekozen) de treks zijn daarvoor uitgerust met 6 x 5mm staalkabel met daaraan een dubbele buis trek.

Bij een overgewicht met marge 20kg zal de trek niet starten (de trek start echt niet!!!)

Verder zitten er op de trommels ook kabeldubbel detectoren die de treks doen stoppen bij een dubbele wikkeling.

Ook de positie van de trek kan niet worden verloren door het gebruik van absolute encoders ook niet bij het manueel lossen van de remmen als de voeding er af is.

Dit voor zover de veiligheden. Uiteraard is het systeem ook voorzien van noodstoppen welke bij afkoppeling van de console automatisch ingesteld worden.

Ook is het systeem voorzien van een mobiel console (nog mobieler) het is namelijk een laptop met 1 joystick welke met behulp van een ethernet netwerk ook de treks kan besturen. Maar welke voornamelijk bedoeld is als hulpconsole.

Het systeem is niet alleen veilig maar ook heel gemakkelijk te bedienen door de touchscreens. Het programeren is bij het juist ingeven van de lasten in de treks een eitje. Bij het juist instellen van de stops kan bij defect aan het console ook de changementen zij het eenvoudig alleen hoog en laagmerk via de muurbediening bediend te worden.

Dit voor zover mijn bijdrage over mechanische trekkenwanden

----------


## rinus bakker

Waarvoor in elk geval mijn dank.
Duidelijk verhaal. Ik kende servio nog niet. 
Hebben ze meer theaters gedaan? En een Website?

----------


## Martincrul

@Rinus

Servio.be, er staat alleen bijna geen informatie over de trekkenwand op. Ze zijn zeg maar erg goed in systemen bedenken alleen aan het opschrijven valt wel wat op te merken.
Ik heb de manual (beetje WordPerfect style geprint op a4 in een steekmapje) en zal die wel effe door de copier gooien en opsturen/inscannen en mailen moet effe kijken.
De mechanische trekkenwand staat al in meer theaters, maar er zijn er maar 2 in nederland voor zover ik weet. Ik weet alleen niet waar de andere staat zal ik nog is vragen. Die waar ik mee werk staat in Oosterhout NB bij theater de bussel.

Groeten Martin

----------


## CoenCo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Martincrul_
> 
> @Rinus
> 
> Servio.be, er staat alleen bijna geen informatie over de trekkenwand op. Ze zijn zeg maar erg goed in systemen bedenken alleen aan het opschrijven valt wel wat op te merken.
> Ik heb de manual (beetje WordPerfect style geprint op a4 in een steekmapje) en zal die wel effe door de copier gooien en opsturen/inscannen en mailen moet effe kijken.
> De mechanische trekkenwand staat al in meer theaters, maar er zijn er maar 2 in nederland voor zover ik weet. Ik weet alleen niet waar de andere staat zal ik nog is vragen. Die waar ik mee werk staat in Oosterhout NB bij theater de bussel.
> 
> Groeten Martin



Maar is documenteren niet net zo belangrijk als produceren??? Wat heb je aan een geweldige trekkenwand als er niet een uitvoerige service-manual bijzit waarin staat hoe je hem moet onderhouden?
*[boute uitspraak]*
dan krijgen we weer naar beneden vallende trekken omdat er niet duidelijk vermeld staat dat de wand maar 8 uur per dag aan de spanning mag
*[/boute uitspraak]*

Wel een interresant verhaal, daarvoor dank.

----------


## Martincrul

Is idd ook wat ik bedoelde te zeggen, het is jammer dat de trekkenwand zo goed ontworpen is en dat hij zo gebruiksvriendelijk is maar dat er dan zon sneu manual bij zit.
Overigens is het onderhoud voor de fabrikant in dit geval, hij komt eens in de 3 maanden service bieden voor zover ik gehoord had.

Groeten martin

----------


## Gast1401081

Hoe is het ondertussen met de trekken, we zijn nog maar kort voor de datum van 2007. Wie zijn er allemaal overstag gegaan, en wie moeten er nog?

----------

